# Brother2Brother Love, Thxs4Serving Your Country



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well a few months ago a fellow Mason (masonichistorian) joined the board and we hit it off quite well (*I have 3friends now*:chk) I always show my support for the troops thats giving up there lives, time, families, jobs ect to protect me and my family and allow me to sit here and smoke in peace, and for that I thank them a great deal and dont mind giving what I have to make there stay over there a little more relaxing.:ss I also wouild like to thank all the other members here that go above and behond to call of duty for helping our fellow soliders (u know who u r:tuno need4me2mention names:tu)

With that im going to be sending a few packages over to them within the next few weeks *(2-3weeks*) for any and all troops to enjoy (*mason & non-mason, male and female*). A few of my Mason brothers here on CS have got together and got a nice little package together for them to get started with.

*When our Couples Pass ends *(which should be soon) im going to take MOST of it (*all of which is legal to send, im going to need help with this*) and pass it to the men and women that truly needs and deserve them.

As some of you may know the pass included some lets say female stuff and im sure we can find some few female soliders that would love some bubble bath, candles you know girly stuff The pass will be going in the hands of a Mason who has regular meetings with other Masons over there with the understanding that the cigars are for who ever loves tabacco

I really could have said this in 1or2lines but hell once I get started I cant stop:chk

All this to say im inviting anyone who wishes to support this cause to pm me and I'll shoot you my addy (or there's when I get it). I know everyone is apart of other support groups and I truly understand if you cant at this time, but please keep us in mind. I hope everyone is doing fine taking care of themselves and watching there backs out there. It's a wonderful world we live in but we do have a few AzzHoles out there that loves to take advantage of the unexpected or week (and that where I come in:gn:SM:bx) Im not going to start a list on this one just shoot me a pm and we will go from there. *I would like for those that would like to participate to chime up on this thread so they can see how much we love them for what there doing for us* Even if you dont participate a kind word for them to read will make there day a little more better then it was Yall be blessed and take care


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You know I'm in :tu:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm down with the sickness, Booker. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You know I'm in :tu:tu


Why u erase the 1st message I liked it:tu
Thxs for the support.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Didn't know where it went so I erased it.

As my grandfather was a Mason....you know I'm in for your cause.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You know I'm in :tu:tu





icehog3 said:


> I'm down with the sickness, Booker. :tu


I love u guys


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I love u guys


But those 2 at the boarder might love me more, could have sworn I saw them smokin when I went back through :r:r

sorry ...my bad.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> But those 2 at the boarder might love me more, could have sworn I saw them smokin when I went back through :r:r
> 
> sorry ...my bad.


:r:r:r:rMan I wasnt ever going to go there.:r:r:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Count me in Booker!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Count me in Booker!


My man:tu
Pm sent with my addy:chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Sure, my pleasure and honor. My Dad was a 31st degree Mason. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Sure Booker, count me in:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

macms said:


> Sure, my pleasure and honor. My Dad was a 31st degree Mason. :tu


I still have sometime B4I make it that high, but im working on it
Thxs for the help, Pm sent


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in..on the Level.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I'm in..on the Level.


357 my brother:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Gosh golly gee I guess I can lend a hand to :tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

By the Square... 
I should have some stuff in the mail monday or tuesday for ya...


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Anything for a bro. Mason, count me in!




Molar:gn


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Please count me in.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like the last leg of the couples pass just got heavier!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Gosh golly gee I guess I can lend a hand to :tu


:tu



aracos said:


> By the Square...
> I should have some stuff in the mail monday or tuesday for ya...





Molarman777 said:


> Anything for a bro. Mason, count me in!
> Molar:gn


:tu



atlacatl said:


> Please count me in.


 I knew u were in:tu



Ron1YY said:


> Looks like the last leg of the couples pass just got heavier!!!!!!
> Ron


Ron U R the man, and make sure U keep your head up brother. When 1door close another opens with prayer. It will work itself out 'bro':tu Prayer sent up for ya


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Count me in as a fellow brother I am always willing to help when I can.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Passed it off to the good folk at the USPS...
You should have it in a couple of days


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Another square checking in! Whatcha need?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Another square checking in! Whatcha need?


What ever u can give.:tu

Ok I received a few (3) boxes so far, I havent had a chance to open them up but im sure there for this pass. Thxs and I'll post up as I get them. Thxs again fellas.

*FYI * Word is he is getting married sometime this month depend on when he gets back will determine when I ship off, just keeping yall updated.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad my pkg made it :tu:tu





ps....hope ya told Runner he owes me big time:tu:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Glad my pkg made it :tu:tu
> ps....hope ya told Runner he owes me big time:tu:r:r


Again thxs and I'll remind him tonite were working a double (3am) im sure when we lite up it will come up:tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

So what ever became of this???


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok fellas here's whats going on.

Tried to different methods of getting intouch with masonichistorian with no return reply. I would like to give the mail method a few more days. If there's still no communications we have to decide where to send the smokes. I would like for the smokes to end up with some troops for there service to us. If you guys and pm me any group you would like to see have the smokes we can take it from there.

My 1st Ideal would be Alex (snkbyt) he's a well respected member here on CS who just got over there and could need some help getting set up. Thats just my option but your options are wanted.

My 2nd Ideal was to pm/call Fred (Macms) to see what he got going on at this time and see if he needs some help.

I can always send back to those that want there's back (i'll cover the cost) for you sent with a special intent in mind. I dont want to seem like a sneek or having my own agenda (back door sh!t) so that wont be a problem.

If you guys can please chime up so we can get some of these good smokes to out TROOPS who needs them the most:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Booker,

I'm going to check with newcigarz and bazookajoe to see if they need any. I also support sending some to Alex. Thanks again for your efforts! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lemme know what you decide, Brother, I am down regardless.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

To the troops Booker! :tu :u


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok fellas here's whats going on.
> 
> Tried to different methods of getting intouch with masonichistorian with no return reply. I would like to give the mail method a few more days. If there's still no communications we have to decide where to send the smokes. I would like for the smokes to end up with some troops for there service to us. If you guys and pm me any group you would like to see have the smokes we can take it from there.
> 
> ...


I would let Fred, Dave and Tony handle them. I would love nothing more than the troops to have them.

Al


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alex:tu:tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok fellas here's whats going on.
> 
> Tried to different methods of getting intouch with masonichistorian with no return reply. I would like to give the mail method a few more days. If there's still no communications we have to decide where to send the smokes. I would like for the smokes to end up with some troops for there service to us. If you guys and pm me any group you would like to see have the smokes we can take it from there.
> 
> ...


Which ever way you decide to go is fine by me... :tu


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Booker,

Just tell me know what you need. I have been very busy so keeping up with all the posts has been difficult.

Whatever you need booker I am behind with what support I can give or send!

Brother Snapp



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok fellas here's whats going on.
> 
> Tried to different methods of getting intouch with masonichistorian with no return reply. I would like to give the mail method a few more days. If there's still no communications we have to decide where to send the smokes. I would like for the smokes to end up with some troops for there service to us. If you guys and pm me any group you would like to see have the smokes we can take it from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I need to step away for a quick minute fellas. I will return:tu
This will be handled very soon., thxs for the help and support.


----------

